# Gregs southside raceway race results friday aug 22nd 2014



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here they are.

FCR,S 

1ST JON 168
2ND KERRY 168
3RD JOHN S. 166
4TH GREG 164
5TH DARRELL 158
6TH CORKY 148
7TH BRUCE 146
8TH RUSS 136

FLEXIS

1ST DARRELL 131
2ND JON 126
3RD CORKY 121
4TH RUSS 119
5TH KERRY 119
6TH GREG 114
7TH BRUCE 101

INDY CARS

1ST KERRY 115
2ND JOHN S 111
3RD DARRELL 110
4TH JON 109
5TH RUSS 106
6TH BRUCE 105
7TH GREG 102
8TH CORKY 99

RESULTS FOR FRIDAY AUG 22ND 2014. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hi ;-)*

Hi "Mom"!!
TY!! hope all is well w/ you folks ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Joann ....
so nice to see you posting again.
hope to have more of same.
thanx for the update.
anything new going on in your store?


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

I am doing just Great, been busy with my new Granddaughter and eating popcorn. Thanks for the concern. Hope you all had a great summer, now time to get back to slot cars and trains 

Mittens - JoAnn


----------

